# UV Lighting Questions for an Animal Plastics T100, Bioactive



## Dragon392 (Mar 1, 2020)

Hi, all!

I'm trying to work out the lighting for this cage, given its size and the fact that I need UV lighting not just for the tegu, but for live plants, as well. (Most live plants will be growing from planters set into the background, where my boy can't dig them up.)

Specs on the cage here: https://apcages.com/products/t100-96l-x-48w-x-48h
Long story short, it's an 8'x4'x4' PVC cage, with sliding glass doors. I also had an 18" litter dam put on it, as I intend to give him 12-18" of substrate.

I'm still working out the height of the combo hide/bask I plan to build, as that's going to depend partially on the range of the UVB bulb I decide on.

All that to say that I'm having a hard time settling on UV lighting. Metal halide looks AMAZING, but I can't find one with a fixture I can use for this enclosure (are there really only two fixtures on the market?). I've got him under a mercury vapor bulb on his baby enclosure, and I think that's the next best thing, but finding one with an appropriate range for a cage of this size is proving complicated, and I'm getting mixed information. For example, https://www.petmountain.com/category/reptile/reptile-light-bulbs/reptile-mercury-vapor-bulbs is claiming this T-Rex bulb can reach as far as 6', but I can't find that claim backed up anywhere, and it just sounds impossible.

Heat won't be a problem (I <3 CHEs!), so it's really just down to figuring out UV. What bulb are y'all using in enclosures this size, to reach far enough down for your tegu?

And if anyone else is doing bioactive, what solution have you found for providing UV to your plants? I'm thinking I'm going to just need an old-fashioned tube for that. Would it need to be a reptile-specific bulb, or is there any reason I couldn't use one made for indoor gardening?

Thanks!


----------



## Debita (Mar 4, 2020)

Get a "grow light" tube. They're slightly more expensive than some, but work great for enclosed plants. I owned a nursery for years when I lived in Alabama and grow lights are worth the extra expense. Plants have no idea they're indoors, or even enclosed in a tight space. 

The bask light is one of those annoying technical probs that gets worked out through the process of elimination for your specific enclosure. For now, babies need an overall cooler environment than an adult that can handle 125dg. I think babies are a max of 115dg. I'm guessing a 150w bulb will be necessary soon, but while he's young, you can get away with less. The males grow so fast compared to the females....another indicator of their sex.

Hey - I'm thinking the grow light will be very healthy for the Gu too! Good luck!


----------



## Dragon392 (Mar 4, 2020)

This is great information! Thank you!

Is there a particular brand of grow light that you recommend over others?

I've been pondering over the whole thing for days, and figured out a way to make the metal halide work for his bask, so I’ve at least got that settled, I think. Fortunately, the little jerk went down for brumation despite his warm, indoor enclosure, so I’ve got time for some trial and error before he wakes up and starts growing again.


----------



## Debita (Mar 4, 2020)

I looked on Amazon just now and quickly got frustrated....I know I got mine at Home Depot/Lowe's, and that they were actually a softer looking light, more natural and not blue, purple, etc. I would start with a low wattage, and go with a fixture that H Depot has. Don't bother with Amazon this time - way too fancy schmancy.

So - I don't remember the exact brand, but it was a simple long tube bulb....with "grow light" label as it's differentiation from regular fluorescent bulbs....that also help plants grow, but aren't as productive, and in this case prob aren't healthy for the Gu! Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Dragon392 (Mar 4, 2020)

I’ll check Home Depot, then! I need more stuff from them, anyway!

when you say they’re not healthy for the tegu, you just mean they’re not enough UV for him, right? Or are there some grow lights that might be harmful to him? I’ve only ever used reptile UVB bulbs before and have no experience with grow lights, so I want to make sure!


----------



## Debita (Mar 5, 2020)

Well I was recommending the grow lights for your plants....they are considered to be much more natural for the plants, and the claim is that your plants won't string out as much, trying to get to the light. That's very true, and I can vouch for that. I was a commercial greenhouse grower of over 100 diff types of perennials and they grew very full and lush. At that time though, I couldn't tell you what the color wavelength was because there were only a few bulbs on the market labeled "grow lights". The shine was a subdued rosy color.

Today there is a bulb that has a full spectrum color called iGrowtek (only $29 at AMZN) and even better, you can choose your bulbs wavelength to have a low amount of blue. That's prob due to the issues that us humans are developing of increased usage of blue LED lights causing probs with our eyes. Kind of concerns me that we're doing that to our lizards, but things seem OK, so no one's questioning it.

So I would still get the Repti-Sun type lights with UVB and UVA for the Tegus and get the grow lights for the plants. I doubt that your animals will be harmed by the grow lights, as they are designed to be a natural sun light...but I have no proof of that. That said, all light is some form of color wavelength...right? The grow lights are just lights designed to be an indoor source of sunlight. Very safe. 

Here's the technical issue - UVB and UVA are both a specific spike of color wavelength that the Reptile guys are making sure they've tested their bulbs for. What's lacking (in my humble opinion), is that I would rather give my lizards a FULL spectrum color wavelength of light that is more like a sunlight than just those 2 waves. What I don't know is if there has been a lot of testing to see if this is only what reptiles need, vs this is what reptiles can get by with,... but would do better with full spectrum light like all us humans do. 

I could get so excited about this.


----------



## Dragon392 (Mar 5, 2020)

Oh no! Definitely not meaning to totally replace UV lighting in the enclosure with the grow lights! He's going to have his own reptile-specific light (I've decided on the Powersun HID, to be specific). When you mentioned something about the bulbs not being healthy though, I wanted to make sure I understood your meaning.

I'll have to check those bulbs out! Pretty nifty that you can pick the wavelength. I'm trying to avoid wacky colors, so that sounds like a great option.

There's definitely a lot more research I think they need to do, there. I'm with you in that I think the closer we can get to natural sunlight, the better off our reptiles will be. And if they can work on making more long lasting bulbs while they're at it, that'd be great, too!


----------



## Debita (Mar 6, 2020)

Absolutely!! For now, it'll be great for your enclosed plants, and I'm pretty sure it'll enhance your Reptile bulbs as well! Let us know how it goes! Pics maybe?


----------



## Dragon392 (Mar 7, 2020)

Oh, there will definitely be photos, and likely video! Still got a ways to go (I just finished sealing the cage about an hour ago), but I’ll be excited to share when it’s done!

mill probably do progress shots too, when I have something more impressive to show. Right now, it is very empty.


----------



## bsshig40 (Mar 10, 2020)

Not really in response to your questions, but can you tell me how long it took to get your T100 enclosure? This is the exact one I want to get. I also emailed them about installing ceramic fixtures in the ceiling if would jeopardize the integrity of the lid. No answer from them though.


----------



## Dragon392 (Mar 10, 2020)

Certainly! I ordered in early October, and got it late February. They have a long lead time because they’re made to order, they get LOTS of orders, and they’re a small business, but from what I’ve seen of the cage so far, it was worth the wait. Of course I don’t have anything in it yet so I can’t rate that, but ordering was easy, they were great to work with and willing to customize, it came very well packed (even the freight shipper said so), it was easy to assemble (you’ll need at least one person to help though due to the size—it’s not heavy, just too large to manage by yourself), and it seems very sturdy. 

Phone will get you the quickest response! They’re a small shop, so there’s one person answering emails, and she is SWAMPED. If you already know where you want your lights, you can have them install fixtures for you; they’ll do sockets AND tube fixtures. I was going to do that initially, but decided I wasn’t sure where I wanted my lights, so I didn’t end up having them install. Another variable they’ll ask you about is how high you want the “litter dam”—I can’t speak to the acrylic door option, but my sliding glass doors go all the way from top to bottom, so the front PVC piece includes a barrier to hold the substrate in. I opted for 18”, but they’ll make it whatever height you ask for.

Let me know if you have any other questions. I may have answers!


----------



## bsshig40 (Mar 10, 2020)

Awesome! I'll probably just install my own fixtures. I plan on ordering the blue led lights also. Just for show. Lol Thanks for the quick response. 
Bobby


----------



## Dragon392 (Mar 10, 2020)

Sure thing, man! Should be easy enough to do, too. She said it’s not much different than putting them into a wood enclosure. 

There’s also three support beams in the top that you could hang things from if needed. I decided on a metal halide basking light, so I think my only option for that one is hanging.


----------



## Dragon392 (Mar 31, 2020)

Debita said:


> Absolutely!! For now, it'll be great for your enclosed plants, and I'm pretty sure it'll enhance your Reptile bulbs as well! Let us know how it goes! Pics maybe?



Psst! Here's progress shots (I'm updating it, as I go). https://imgur.com/gallery/CY3ER83


----------



## Debita (Apr 1, 2020)

Dragon392 said:


> Psst! Here's progress shots (I'm updating it, as I go). https://imgur.com/gallery/CY3ER83



OK!! So I'm not the only one who dedicated my SUV space for the precious Tegu. Lol We have similar looking garages. I absolutely think your rock design wall is fabulous. Great artistic work and prob functional. Really good progressive pictures too. Your buddy is going to visibly show his appreciation. Guaranteed - a happy Tegu.


----------



## Dragon392 (Apr 1, 2020)

LOL! Since that pic was taken, I’ve also kicked my husband’s car out, and completely taken over the garage for the foreseeable future. 

Thank you so much! I sure do hope he likes it! The foam coat is still curing, so I’m not 100% sure yet, but the walls may have all they need (minus some extra thick coat to fill gaps and cracks) to be installed. Their only real functions are aesthetic and those three built in planters to hold a few things out of his reach, so they don’t have to be as bulletproof as the bask pieces do—THOSE are going to be getting quite a few coats.


----------



## Debita (Apr 1, 2020)

Dragon392 said:


> LOL! Since that pic was taken, I’ve also kicked my husband’s car out, and completely taken over the garage for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Thank you so much! I sure do hope he likes it! The foam coat is still curing, so I’m not 100% sure yet, but the walls may have all they need (minus some extra thick coat to fill gaps and cracks) to be installed. Their only real functions are aesthetic and those three built in planters to hold a few things out of his reach, so they don’t have to be as bulletproof as the bask pieces do—THOSE are going to be getting quite a few coats.





Dragon392 said:


> LOL! Since that pic was taken, I’ve also kicked my husband’s car out, and completely taken over the garage for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Thank you so much! I sure do hope he likes it! The foam coat is still curing, so I’m not 100% sure yet, but the walls may have all they need (minus some extra thick coat to fill gaps and cracks) to be installed. Their only real functions are aesthetic and those three built in planters to hold a few things out of his reach, so they don’t have to be as bulletproof as the bask pieces do—THOSE are going to be getting quite a few coats.



It's awesome! When a Tegu has a proper hide (not just substrate to dig in) they calm down, and stop trying to get out. (Both of mine have reacted this way) Their claws can rip into some pretty tough stuff (not to mention our soft skin) so I think you're doing the best thing to protect the aesthetic wall by giving a great hide. Your rock wall reminds me of all the stone pathways I installed in my landscape architect days..... I might have to morph that into faux rock walls for tegus! Fun pics!!


----------



## Dragon392 (Apr 1, 2020)

Oh my God, you should!!! With you having a professional background, yours would be amazing!


----------



## Debita (Apr 1, 2020)

Dragon392 said:


> Oh my God, you should!!! With you having a professional background, yours would be amazing!



Clearly - you have a talent for balance - a must for this kind of stuff. I'm glad you're sharing your materials - it's so helpful when starting from scratch. I've joked about copying the Sistine Chapel onto the ceiling of my Tegu's enclosure while waiting out the COVid-19 lockdown mess. If somebody doesn't watch "us" close - we'll be decorating our cars in faux rock soon.

Do you do acrylic pours? Way too much fun and rewarding for locked up artistic types.


----------



## Debita (Apr 1, 2020)

Skully.......Begging for a rock wall.


----------



## Dragon392 (Apr 1, 2020)

Thank you!!! I’m trying, and learning as I go. Glad the material lists are useful, too! I haven’t found a whole lot of resources on doing this for tegus, so I’ve tried to put at least that out there for anyone else wanting to try it. 

I’m picturing that Sistine Chapel with reptile heads on everyone. OMG, that would be phenomenal. They ARE going to have to stop us, or we’re going to have nicer enclosures than the zoos!

I haven’t done an acrylic pour. I may have to look into that. I’ve been interested in resin for years, but never taken it up. Maybe now is the time to branch out into some new things. 

Skully is ADORABLE! Those squishy cheeks!!! (The jowls are the entire reason I wanted a male tegu, over a female—so freakin’ cute!)


----------



## Debita (Apr 1, 2020)

I LOVE resin. Sticky stuff - but worth the time. This is just one example of the acrylic pours...and this one has a resin finish.
Lots of fun!! Try Blick for great art supplies (acrylic paints) at dickblick.com. His prices are as good as any unless you get a ridiculous 50% sale.

It's not for everyone, but a super fun mess of a time. You'll be kicking your hubby out of his office next so you have more space for canvases. And thanks - Skully's jowls are always a point of conversation! Yours will be there soon! Love the idea of reptile heads! Lmao!


----------



## Debita (Apr 1, 2020)

I tried to re-size that pic 10 times.... hoped it would just adjust once I posted but it didn't. I don't know why the Skully pic went through with a decent size... but not this one. Oh well.....you get the idea.

I just realized how I might have a small fetish with scales.


----------



## Dragon392 (Apr 1, 2020)

That is gorgeous (and the size looks fine to me, but to be fair, I’m on mobile)!!! Ok, I’m going to have to look into how that’s done, and give it a whirl. I always loved playing around with mixing metallic paints, and PearlEx powders. I used to do a lot of polymer clay, too. I need to get back into it all. 

Skully has the bestest jowls. Please give that good boy some scritches!


----------



## Debita (Apr 2, 2020)

He watches for those every day! Fun talkin'.....


----------

